# New plant packages at petco?



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Just saw this at my local Petco store...Anyone else seen them? Seems to be dwarf hairgrass, moneywort, scarlet temple, and some others I forgot. They're also i believe fully aquatic unlike some other plants they have in tubes


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting! I'll have to look to see if mine are participating, so far though I'm pretty sure we're still doing the Tubes and the Packages like this, only they stand on the shelf.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Our Petco and Petsmart has had them for awhile but they always look to be mostly mush. I've had no luck from anything out of a tube or package from there - they all melt and die almost instantly. I swear if I watched it for 24 hours i could literally see the plants screaming "I"M MELTING, I'M MELTING". Not sure if it's my water or the additives they put in the tubes and packages combined with real water but they seem to be a huge waste of money for me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

peachii said:


> Our Petco and Petsmart has had them for awhile but they always look to be mostly mush. I've had no luck from anything out of a tube or package from there - they all melt and die almost instantly. I swear if I watched it for 24 hours i could literally see the plants screaming "I"M MELTING, I'M MELTING". Not sure if it's my water or the additives they put in the tubes and packages combined with real water but they seem to be a huge waste of money for me.


Half of it is because the plants that are in the tubes are grown emerged, so when they are submerged it's quite a shock for them.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

RiceFish said:


> Just saw this at my local Petco store...Anyone else seen them? Seems to be dwarf hairgrass, moneywort, scarlet temple, and some others I forgot. They're also i believe fully aquatic unlike some other plants they have in tubes


I've seen them but I never buy them because when I look closely I see fuzzy mold looking stuff growing on the roots.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

i have seen them bbut they look like mush all the time. 
as for the tubes, the anubias and sword tails seem to grow well for me


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think Scarlet Temple is a true aquatic.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

On another forum, they warn those plants are treated with copper to rid them of snails. So be careful if you have shrimp. Also, as Lil says, they grow a lot of their plants emerged and submerging them kills them; or severely sets them back.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

ah I did not know that well anyways I though it was nice to post anyways if someone wanted to easily find dwarf hairgrass


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought all of those packages from petco. The moneywort is doing amazing. The scarlett temple is mushing on me and I am about to give up on it and remove it from the tank. The dwarf grass is doing great too. I don't know what happened with the scarlett temple. I split the pack and planted it in 3 places. They all started out real good, I had all kinds of little shoots coming off of it and then it started to turn mushy. Two of the 3 plants are mushy and the third is doing ok but it does not seem to be thriving anymore. I will probably pull it from the tank and get more moneywort.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the dwarf hairgrass, and it is doing amazingly well. Totally carpeting my tank, and the leftovers I planted in two tiny glass cubes are ready to be trimmed for the third time in a month. 

Highly recommended, and a great price.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I got mine from PetSmart and they are snail free and do really well : tubes and bags are both great products. I did QT them in tank water for 2-3 days just to acclimate them and allow the gel to get loosened up to be removed.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If there is a chance that since that they can die from the shock of being submerged, is there not a way you can acclimate them to submerged conditions?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> If there is a chance that since that they can die from the shock of being submerged, is there not a way you can acclimate them to submerged conditions?


I've never done it personally but this is what my logic is telling me:


A small shallow tank/container and anchor the plant down somehow, with rocks or whatever.
Over the course of a few days, slowly raise the water level, adding conditioned water to also acclimate it to your water chemistry.
I would think over the course of maybe a week, week and a half it would be fully submerged.
Then leave for another week to see if it starts to melt or not.

Of course the above method has not been tested but I can surely try it out and see what happens lol


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread has convinced us, we'll be trying the little plastic pack of dwarf hairgrass/microsword next time we go to Petco.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I had great luck with just rinsing well, letting sit in a bowl of water for a day (I couldn't get to planting until the next day), then using a chop stick to make small holes and dropping in a "plug" of hairgrass. I put mine about a 1/4 of an inch away from each other. 

I frequently see pictures of hairgrass being planted almost stem by stem. I am sure there is some benefit to that method of which I am unaware, but it would drive me batty. 

I have noticed that areas that receive less than very direct light are growing slower and are more prone to diatoms (new tank syndrome). 

Good luck!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Good to see that people have had luck with the packages


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I got the dwarf hair grass and the pink leaves one. Pink leaves were great! But the grass was beyond difficult to work with so I gave up on it. Pink leaves are doing great however. I do believe they are the bottom two in your pic.


----------

